# how much is it worth



## lwrd93 (Apr 6, 2009)

i have a memphis ST1000D just curious what they go for.. i currently have it hooked up to 2 kicker cvx 12's and sounds great.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

I can't think of any way you could find out


----------



## lwrd93 (Apr 6, 2009)

how much a amp is worth?


----------

